# Conversion from Single entry EP to Multiple Entry



## srinivaspn

Hi! ALL,

My consultant filed my passport for stage 2 processing and got stamped for EP with Single entry instead of multiple entry with visa valid till july'09.

Is there anyway we can convert to multiple entry as there is no point in having one year valid EP visa with single entry as it doesn't allow me to travel for second time to Malaysia.

Does this single entry will have any impact incase i file for dependant visas for my family..will they also get same single entry.

pls advice and any suggestions..options

Thanks and looking forward for replies from experts or folks who have gone thru similar issues in past.


----------



## rjnpenang

My consultant filed my passport for stage 2 processing and got stamped for EP with Single entry instead of multiple entry with visa valid till july'09.
Sorry, but I don´t understand your questions!!


----------



## synthia

What did your passport consultant say?


----------

